# I need help - fast!



## lee&vicki (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi there,

My wife and I live in Larnaca, but due to some health problems, we need to make an emergency repatriation to the UK.

Sadly, we can't take our loving 1-year old pointer-cross with us and we need to rehome him in the coming weeks. This is a seriously nice dog and deserves a loving home. He's clever, funny and a joy to have around.

I don't know what to do! Can anyone help find him a home ... I don't think I can bear dumping him at the shelter.

Any help or advice, please email <snip>. I can always email you a picture!
Cheers,
Lee


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Lee, 
Welcome to the forum. I am sorry to hear of your plight. Sadly advertising is not permitted in this part of the forum, even in a circumstance like this and I would normally delete your message. However, you are new to the forum so let's see if anything that can be done on this occasion.

Does your dog have a pet passport? Is he up to date with his injections? I know you say you couldn't bear dumping him at a shelter but it doesn't have to be like that. I presume you don't want to get rid of the dog? In which case your best option might be to find a temporary home until he can get pet passport so that he can come and join you in the UK. The shelter at Dhekelia Garrison (BFAWS) sometimes has to deal with problems like this and may have some suggestions as to what is needed to get a pet passport (I don't know how much it costs or what is required) or they may even be able to help find a home. Maybe someone on this forum has got a passport for their dog and can tell you all about it.

I have heard appeals for temporary homes broadcast on the British Forces radio too on behalf of the other charity in this area, Paphiakos. Only last week they were looking for a temporary home until July whilst a dog qualified for its passport.

If it is not possible for the dog to get a passport and you can't find a home at such short notice then BFAWS or Paphiakos are both well placed and reputable and should be able to take the dog and possibly to find a home for it. As far as I am aware (and have heard) neither charity puts a healthy dog down unless it is the very last result, unlike other shelters in the area. For example Aradippou Dog Pound is often advertising for homes for animals that are supposedly about to be put down.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Lee,
> Welcome to the forum. I am sorry to hear of your plight. Sadly advertising is not permitted in this part of the forum, even in a circumstance like this and I would normally delete your message. However, you are new to the forum so let's see if anything that can be done on this occasion.
> 
> Does your dog have a pet passport? Is he up to date with his injections? I know you say you couldn't bear dumping him at a shelter but it doesn't have to be like that. I presume you don't want to get rid of the dog? In which case your best option might be to find a temporary home until he can get pet passport so that he can come and join you in the UK. The shelter at Dhekelia Garrison (BFAWS) sometimes has to deal with problems like this and may have some suggestions as to what is needed to get a pet passport (I don't know how much it costs or what is required) or they may even be able to help find a home. Maybe someone on this forum has got a passport for their dog and can tell you all about it.
> ...



I would not recommend Paphiakos babs as they do put dogs down and they are kept in a huge compound with no really good facilities. 
Paws at Timi (near paphos airport) has now moved into their purpose built new premises with good facilitles and the dogs are kept in small groups in large compounds where they become like little familes and live very happily. They never put a healthy down.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Veronica, I didn't know. I have only heard good things about the Larnaca branch!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Thanks Veronica, I didn't know. I have only heard good things about the Larnaca branch!


Maybe the Larnaca branch is better than the paphos one. The Paphos branch is in very old premises and as they started in paphos perhaps the larnaca branch is newer and has better facilites.


----------

